# Which Kind Of Serra



## nigerboy (Aug 10, 2007)

This is my serra can you tell id? Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like a sanchezi


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

it looks like a juvenile rhom.... im going by the terminal band.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it could easily be a rhom, juvie sanchezis can have terminal bands as well


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

try to get a closeup of the serrae, belly scutes, that is best way to tell at that size...look on opefe if you don't know what i mean


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. rhombeus


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> S. rhombeus


Have to agree....


----------



## nigerboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks friends.Rhombeus... but... wahat type of Rhombeus is it ? 
If you give some information about it will be very grateful.Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

nigerboy said:


> Thanks friends.Rhombeus... but... wahat type of Rhombeus is it ?
> If you give some information about it will be very grateful.Thanks.


There is only one Rhombeus. In order to know where it came from you would have had to pluck it out of the water yourself. Otherwise call it as you wish...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I still say sanchezi.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

rhom


----------

